# Comfortable Trail Saddles? Need Your Expertise!



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey y'all,
I am looking to buy a saddle for long trail rides. I currently have a Hereford of some sort that gives me saddle sores. :? I never knew saddles sores were actually a real thing until that day... It works for short trail rides, but I'm looking for a saddle that my butt can endure for long trail rides or week-long trail rides. 

I've debated over Australian or western saddles in my mind, but I'm not very experienced with either of them (when I'm not trail riding, I'm a hunter/jumper rider). 

So, I ask you, what do you recommend as a comfortable trail saddle? My budget is pretty meager at this time, so I'm looking at under $500 but I'm not opposed to used at all (in fact, I would prefer it!). Also, I want the saddle to be of good quality - nothing "cheap" that is going to crumble in my hands. If that is all possible with my budget.

My butt and my horse's back thanks you!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think usually you kind of have to figure out what works best for your own butt! :lol: A lot of people here seem to favor smooth, hard seats over padded or roughout/suede however. Apparently it keeps your bum from getting stuck so it prevents saddle sores. Worth a shot! If you can find a tack consignment store that will let you take saddles on trial that's one way to find out.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Depending on how bad your current saddle is, a sheepskin seat saver might make a big enough difference to make it comfortable.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You can pick up a synthetic for that amount of money or less. Abetta or big horn may be good ways to go. If you try big-horn I would suggest buying from statelinetack when they have a sale, they're the cheapest I've found them.

Make sure you know what will fit your horse though, if you have a friend with a western saddle or two, try them on so you get an idea.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!

One of my managers at work said that, in her opinion, Herefords and Circle Y saddles are the most comfortable. She suggested that I got saddle sores because I don't ride in my western saddle very frequently (I ride English most of the time). She said her mom still gets saddle sores after long trail rides. But when I'm riding for a week, I really want to avoid that -- for me and my horse! 

Whoever mentioned a "stickier" saddle causing saddle sores, I think you're on to something. Maybe I should try that seat saver...although my saddle is more of a show saddle. Since I don't show western at all and only ride in western tack for trails, maybe I should consider just getting another saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you ride english normally, why do you not trail ride in your english saddle (or another english-type saddle if you want to keep your saddle nice for shows)?

A seat saver may help with your current saddle, depending on what is causing the sores (a seam rubbing, or is the saddle the wrong size/shape for you?). Also, what type of pants are you wearing for the trail rides? That can make a lot of difference in your comfort too.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

To elaborate on what phantom said, often I'll fitting saddle is what generates your sores. It is quite important to find out if you are using the right size saddle before buying another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that the sores might be a deeper sign that either the saddle doesn't fit you or you may not have your stirrups adjusted correctly.

Do you have any pictures of you riding in your western? That can give us an idea of whether or not the saddle fits.


Anyway, personally, my favorite trail saddle is my hard seat Modified Association ranch saddle. It's got a deep seat and a narrow twist so that it's really comfortable for me and secure. I love it and I can ride in it for hours and hours every day without a single sore muscle or raw spot of skin.


Oh, another question...where are you getting your sores, if that's not too personal?

Only reason I ask is because if I wear pants with too short of an inseam, they tend to ride up and twist around my leg. If I don't fix them pretty frequently, I end up with a nasty sore on the inside of my knee. However, if I get pants with longer inseams, I don't have that problem.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I was going to add that every Circle Y I have ever rode in was amazing but they are majorly expensive. 

I love my western saddle for trail riding. Last fall I rode it for 3 days for a total of about 30 hours and it was great. After that much riding almost every one is going to be soar and I was but not bad. It 20+ years old and is a Saddle King of Texas. 

I bought a synthetic saddle for my mom for Christmas for trails because all of our other saddles made her soar. I got the Abetta stealth answer she loves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Alrighty, to answer your questions here:

I do not have a current picture of me in my western saddle, but I will get one Monday when I go trail riding with a couple of friends. Whoever said the stirrups might be a problem could be correct - I'm so used to riding shorter rather than longer.

For short rides, I do use my English saddle. But if I'm doing an overnighter, I won't use my English for a couple of reasons. First, my knees really start hurting in my English saddle. Second, there's not really a place to attach saddle bags on my English saddle. I don't have the greatest position ever either, so I also prefer a western saddle because there's more security going up and down hills. Only thing I dislike is that I can't jump in it.

I wear jeans when I trail ride. Usually Silvers are my brand. Getting a little personal here, but I get the sores on my inner butt cheeks and a little lower. I can remember peeing after the six hour ride and how much it burnt the sores.  Sorry, I know that's a little graphic, but I hope that will help.

Okay, I lied, I do have one picture, but I'm afraid it won't tell you much except maybe the stirrup length. Like I said, I'll get a better one on Monday. Or maybe Sunday if it's as nice as it's supposed to be.










I'm the one in the back.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> For short rides, I do use my English saddle. But if I'm doing an overnighter, I won't use my English for a couple of reasons. First, my knees really start hurting in my English saddle. Second, there's not really a place to attach saddle bags on my English saddle.


If your knees are hurting in your english saddle, my first thought is changing out your irons for wider-based stirrups, with or without pads. There are lots of types of stirrups to choose from (personally I love my nylon EZ Rides) and something so seemingly simple can make a HUGE difference.

There are saddle bags made specifically to attach to english saddles, both in the back (generally slipping over the back of the saddle and attaching to the stirrup bars) and in the front (generally attaching to the front Ds or D savers and the stirrup bars). I have had good experiences with Easycare Stowaway and SnugPax brands, but there are many choices.



Corazon Lock said:


> I wear jeans when I trail ride. Usually Silvers are my brand. Getting a little personal here, but I get the sores on my inner butt cheeks and a little lower.


*shudder* I am not sure you could pay me to spend hours in the saddle wearing jeans. The seams are simply in all the wrong places, IMO. 

The issue may not only be the jeans, but the underwear you are riding in also, from where the rubs are happening. One of the best suggestions I ever had from my distance mentor was to change the type of underwear I was riding in.. 

Other things which may help are products like Body Glide anti-chafing balm or Anti-Monkey Butt powder (yes, really!).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, with you getting sores there, I wonder if it's not your jeans or the type of underwear you're wearing. Do your jeans have flat seams in them or do they sort of ridge up inside? That alone can make a huge difference.

I'll only wear flat seamed jeans when I ride.

Another big part of it is the way that you're riding. Generally speaking, if there is a sore, then there's some got to be some motion to cause the sore. Do you feel like you move around a lot in the saddle, sliding back and forth or side to side?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I wear my English riding pants no matter what saddle I'm riding in (on the trails). Have not had any sores for decades. When my riding partner got a seat pad for her Western saddle, she could then ride for 2 or 3 days in a row-before that she always got "cherries" & 1 ride was all she could handle.


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

Finding a saddle that fits both you and your horse can really be one of the most difficult things you'll do that involves horses. No one can really recommend a saddle for you because what works for them most likely won't be right for your situation.

I was going to bring up the thought on type of underwear, but others beat me to it! LOL Pants that are too loose around the thigh/rear area and/or underpants that don't fit snuggly will most certainly cause painful rubs. A pair of boy-cut underpants with the longer leg on them will help a lot.

The person who coined the phrase "tender foot" when referring to dude riders surely didn't know what they were talking about. It isn't the feet that get sore on long rides.  Sometimes it does take some conditioning to get in shape for those long hours in the saddle.

I've always tried to put my horse's comfort first and if I found a saddle that fit him, I was willing to put up with some discomfort myself. Nothing takes the fun out of riding faster though when doing that. Really, the best way to go is to find a saddle fitter/maker who will bare tree fit your horse and can build a seat on the tree that will best fit you. Sadly, that does cost quite a bit but you can spend quite a chunk of change too on saddles that don't work out and then trying to resell them to buy another. Not to mention time lost riding while saddle shopping, trial and error and discomfort to both you and the horse. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I suggest a big horn. I love mine even though its a tad too big for me and it's fit every horse I've owned or used it on.

Second the underware thing. Boy shorts or *cough cough* nadda works for me. I wear loose fitting DENIM jeans with no Lycra or stretch period. The cotton doesn't bother me at all.

After an all day ride my boney butt will get bruised if I haven't been riding much, but I've never gotten sores. Are you relaxing your hips for the western saddle or trying to stay upright and riding on your pelvis? Try shifting back slightly and letting your legs hang lower.

Looks to me, from what little I could see  was you are riding in a chair position.

Comfortable trails to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a Hereford with a wade tree, smooth seat, high back and post horn with bucking rolls that I wouldn't trade for anything - Then my wife's favorite saddle is an Australian saddle and she wouldn't trade it for mine ever. So there is no comparison at all and yet they are our favorites. There are some good suggestions on earlier posts but the one that I don't agree with is riding english on the trail - at least where I ride. Falling off can get you seriously hurt or worse. I liked the one questioning your clothing and the length of the stirrups. Wrangler jeans with the seam on the outside have a good reputation with western riders for a reason. The one thing that I don't like about the auzzie saddles is that you are sitting so far above the horse and you being an enlish rider used to close contact might have a problem with that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since we're getting personal about the types of underwear and locations of sores and such:lol:...

Which underwear you choose will also depend on your body shape. I am shaped funky I guess because I cannot wear boy short underwear. They roll up and bunch in my crotch and I have constant wedgies from them. I can't even wear them when I'm not riding because of the same problem LOL. I have my best luck with hipsters because they are tight around my thighs but without the extra material that will bunch up and make me uncomfortable.

I can't do the commando thing so I can't comment on the comfort of that *shudders*.

LOL


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Alrighty so,

With the aforementioned boy short type of underwear. It's like Smrobs. I can't do them. They ride up and are incredibly uncomfortable. I usually do bikini briefs or hipsters as well. I was wondering if maybe seamless underwear would work better, because now that I think about it, the underwear line did seem to be where the rubs were.  My jeans all do fit snugly - trust me, I do not buy jeans that do not fit lol. Probably why I have such a hard time finding jeans. Anyway...

Okay, yes, I was riding in a chair seat, and I should have mentioned that this was after the 6 hour ride going home and I had the saddle sores so I was trying to make different pressure points. Plus, I was just tired and sore. But don't worry, I'll get some pics up Sunday or Monday. That is, if this back problem I'm having goes away...it's never a good idea to lift something heavy, use your back, and twist awkwardly. Ever. 

I probably was slipping and sliding around on that ride, too, to be perfectly honest. Long story short, I was terribly worried about my horse because it was his first weekend ride since his accident, and we rode with these ******** who wanted to gallop like mad people all over (they were familiar with the trails, we weren't; no map there) and my friends went along with it and the one claimed she couldn't hold her horse back. Love her to death, but she lets her horse get away with murder. I'm off track again. Anyway, I didn't care how I rode as long as my horse was fine. And he did amazingly well. Again, long story, kinda short.

Like I said before, while I like riding in my English saddle for short trail rides (to jump logs), I don't like it for longer ones. It just doesn't feel comfortable, ya know? A western saddle feels a lot more secure, and if anything were to happen, I think my chances would be better in a western saddle than a barely-there English saddle. Plus I have no English saddle right now...selling one to get another. 

I might try breeches even in my western saddle. I don't care how I look really. That's a good suggestion. I just don't want to do this weeklong ride with saddle sores the first day.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

There probably isn't a cheap answer to your problem. A good saddle is expensive, even used. I have been riding for 48 years, hunt seat and western in all types of saddles. Circle Y and Hereford being some of the western saddles, and Steuben's and others hunt seat. I agree with you, I prefer western for trail riding. My favorite saddle for long rides is a Tucker - it is designed for that. The seat is heavily padded (I have done hard seat western saddles - ouch) and the stirrups are designed for less stress. That is my #1 vote. I hate to admit it, but the second most comfortable saddle I have used for long rides is a synthetic. I really don't know what kind it was, but after seven hours in the saddle my body was happy. I have always used jeans and my favorites are Wrangler Q-baby's. Since I started using these (and I ride 2-5 hours at a clip - walking, long trotting and loping) I have not had any problem with sores. A real sheepskin seat saver can also be a cheap lifesaver for your butt! Good Luck!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would look into an Abetta endurance saddle. I enjoy mine. If I were doing 100 mile rides, I might could justify paying for a high priced saddle. For me, this one works fine.
I also wear breeches. I can't stand seams.

Abetta


----------



## mulepreacher (Aug 28, 2013)

Look into endurance saddles. Tuckers are good ones. "Plantation" saddles are also quite comfortable. No one believes me but I ride an old McClellan for 6 to 10 hrs at a stretch and am very comfortable. Just rambling thoughts.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i would put a vote at abetta

I rode in a Circle Y and got some rubs on the inside of the back side of my knees

the abetta is light and very comfortable, I got the Abetta pathfinder, has comfortable stirrups and lots of ties to strap stuff on


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My decision to buy the abetta was based on price; however, I actually really like it.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Celeste said:


> My decision to buy the abetta was based on price; however, I actually really like it.


price was a huge factor in my abetta purchase and I don't regret it at all

I wanted a Tucker and the wife said no so we went Abetta because we KNEW it fit (as her saddle is an abetta that fits my horse very well) it was 1/2-1/3 of the price of the Tuckers I was looking at, when we ride in the rain or through a stream I'm not worried about a $1200 leather saddle getting wet, and the only leather I have to clean is my boots, the saddle gets brushed off when dirty but thats about it


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Mulepreacher, I have put a lot of miles sitting in a McClellan saddle and for comfort I would rate them as the best. I gave up on my 1918 Artillery model because of the narrow tree and have gone with a western type saddle. I think that a lot of folks look at the open slot in the seat and don't give them a thought. I personally would choose a McClellan over a plantation type saddle any day.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

In terms of types of under garments to wear...

When I ride bareback, I can't wear jeans unless I have seamless underwear or go in seamless pants otherwise the seams kill my lady bits. So for that fact, I use daiskin's capris pants, specifically the seamless kind. They are tight fitting, sweat wicking, and because of the tightness, I can wear them underneath my pants (if I feel the need to. Otherwise I just ride in them alone). I haven't had any troubles. Or, if you can't find the capris, use the shorts version and wear 'em like underwear? I forgot I have those, too, and those might work better than the capris.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have some padded riding underwear I love. I am thin and even in my Tucker Saddle need the extra padding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned Aussie saddles since you did on your OP. You can get a cheap Aussie saddle for as little as $250 used. They aren't top quality saddles, but they'll handle trail rides and overnighters just fine. They have plenty of loops to tie stuff to, including saddle bags. They ride much like an English saddle, so your body should be used to the feel, yet they have the polies to keep you in the saddle during those, shall we say, moments of excitement on the trail. You can even get them with a horn, like a western saddle. I can say from experience that they are comfortable saddles. I used one on a 5-day pack trip several years ago.

I know a lot of folks like the synthetic saddles, particularly the Albetta, but I would take an Aussie saddle over one of them any day. As far as quality, both are about the same, but the Aussie has a leather seat and sweat flaps, which I prefer.

I got saddle sores like you had once when I was young, from riding bareback on a long trail ride, but I've never had sores from riding a saddle.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

An Aussie saddle is definitely an option for you. If you get one with a nice deep seat, they feel incredible. They also allow you to sit like you do in an english saddle, and the poleys help hold you in.

However, if you were looking for an english style, I REALLY suggest one like this.








Not the best photo, but it basically has a skirt around the back with 8 (I think) rings, fairly big kneerolls, and a padded seat. I can't give you brand names or anything as it's custom made and I bought it secondhand (*I just found its twin online! Looks like mine may have been designed off this because they're like, identical Click here*, but it's incredible. I've spent my entire life riding in Aussies, but now I prefer this one. The padded seat lets me ride for hours without pain, the big knee rolls and deep help keep me on. Plus, it's got plenty of rings to clip your bits and pieces onto.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Does anyone know where online I can find used saddles at realistic prices? I'm just window shopping right now, but if I find a good deal, i might snatch it up!

A few more Q's for you all:

- would seamless underwear, like yoga pants underwear, work better you think? Or where could I find reasonably priced "saddle" underwear?

-my QH is a racing type and is long and lanky. Should I look at FQHB or SQHB?

- What type of bars should I look for for my little Arab? He's so hard to fit...saddle pads always slip and slide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I use daiskin , and never have had any problems with it personally.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Corazon, I have bought two saddles on horseclicks.com with good results


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

So I found this Orthoflex saddle on Ebay. It was an older model, the price was good, and I've heard they're very comfortable. It was also my seat size and Rusty's size. So I bid on it.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

A good friend of mine has an Orthoflex that is probably 20-25 years old. She used it extensively for competitive and endurance riding and now for trail riding. She says it is great. Good luck bidding.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

You do not know how sad I will be if I do not get that saddle lol it looks sooooo comfy!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I'm going to go outside the box here and suggest you try wearing a sanitary pad while riding based on where you're getting your sores.


----------



## TSPCowboy (Apr 13, 2012)

THe most comfortable long distance riding saddle I've ever ridden in was certainly a Tucker. Unfortunately, even used they're ridiculously expensive. My second choice would probably have to be a Circle Y trail saddle. Although they aren't gel seated they're great saddles and extremely comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

TSPCowboy said:


> THe most comfortable long distance riding saddle I've ever ridden in was certainly a Tucker.


 God I hate them! The most uncomfortable thing I have ever ridden in, and hideous to boot!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Still the highest bidder on that saddle. Here's hoping lol. 

I've heard Circle Y is good, and if I don't get this saddle, I'm going to look at some Park and Trails from Circle Y. 

With Tuckers, it seems like people love them or hate them. I know a lot of people have said they find them very comfy, and then some said it gives you little feeling of the horse underneath you. So...I just said that I don't have the $$ for that anyway and moved on lol.  

JcNGrace - I'm sorry, but I can't imagine riding in a sanitary pad when I'm not needing one. I've gotten rubs from them too, and they're uncomfortable to me as it is. Plus, I never have been fond of feeling like I'm wearing a diaper. Lol, good thought though!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I won the saddle, so heeeeere's hoping it works!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Corazon Lock said:


> Well, I won the saddle, so heeeeere's hoping it works!


Congratulations
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> Hey y'all,
> I am looking to buy a saddle for long trail rides. I currently have a Hereford of some sort that gives me saddle sores. :? I never knew saddles sores were actually a real thing until that day... It works for short trail rides, but I'm looking for a saddle that my butt can endure for long trail rides or week-long trail rides.
> 
> I've debated over Australian or western saddles in my mind, but I'm not very experienced with either of them (when I'm not trail riding, I'm a hunter/jumper rider).
> ...


That's completely subjective. Only you will know what is comfortable for you. You can ask 20 people and get 20 different answers, or you can get 15 different answers is some agree. It's not something one person can decide for another.
What's the best pie to eat? What's the best candy? What's the bed to sleep on?
It's all about what works for you and only you will know that. You've establish something that doesn't work for you so you can mark that off your list. It could be that particular style of saddle isn't the most comfortable for you so you might want to try a different style. Find some friends with different saddle types and try them out.
Would be senseless for me to tell you what works for me or anyone else, since it might be wrong for you.
From the perspective of your horse there are some saddles that are notoriously heavier than others (only matters to you when you have to lift them) like Tucker saddles (e.g. most leather Troopers will weigh about 20-24 lbs depending on the make, but Tuckers Troopers will weight closer to 30 lbs), but things like that will only matter after you've established what type of saddle you want to ride. There are plenty of different saddle makers for every kind of saddle. Establish what type of saddle you want and variations (deep seat, flat seat, smooth seat, suede seat, etc, etc, etc,). Then you can look at the different makers of that type.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just wondering what people used for trail saddles so I knew where to start. And for quality purposes. And also for any other extra advice. I know saddles fit varies person to person, but the point of this thread was to narrow down the search selection and look through popular brands recommended...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We need pictures.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm drooling.  Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, I've never seen one with a seam running right down through the middle of the seat like that. I hope it doesn't cause rubbing issues :shock:.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

It comes with a seat saver thing, so I guess if it does I can use that, thankfully. I'm in need of new underwear too, so I'm going to try to find some seamless ones - after thinking for a while, I realized that the sores were from the seams rubbing. I'm wondering if yoga pants underwear will work - I love yoga pants, so if I could double up that would be really nice!


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife and I both have Synergist saddles. They are not cheap, but they work great. They are custom fit to you and your horse. They have a groove down the middle of the seat for the seam in your jeans.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

I use a western barrel saddle because I like the high back on the seat... it feels like it "hugs" me better and supports my back too. 

If I'm riding longer than an hour, I use my fleece seat cover with gel insert... makes a world of difference! 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Western Gel Comfort Cushion


----------

